# Has anyone use Red Bee substrate?



## Aquaculture (Feb 15, 2007)

Have been seeing it on the shelves at shops? Wonder has anybody used it? The owner claims its like ADA Ammonia II. Will lower ph and won't cloud the water...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've never heard of it. Are you sure you don't mean Red Sea?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

If you're referring to Red Sea Flora Base then, yes, it has some ADA type properties. It'll drop your pH. I use it in one of my tanks. And plants grow really well on it.

DJ


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol, Red Bee:heh:


----------

